
Secrets of the hated corporate intranet - dbarefoot
http://www.intranetsecrets.com/
======
mootothemax
_We spent $860,000 rebuilding our intranet. The most popular page on the
intranet is still the cafeteria menu._

Is it really _that_ surprising that people eat?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Agreed. Running some basic math, let's say the business has four divisions of
equal size and one cafeteria. Every single person might be viewing the
homepage for their division, but only 3 in 10 view the cafeteria menu; that
means the division pages get 25% of traffic, and the cafeteria menu gets 30%,
is still be 'most popular', but only because it appeals to the widest base.

------
gordonr
"the number one search term on our intranet is 'Google'"

Awesome.

~~~
whatusername
Doesn't really surprise me. (I wonder what % of searches on google are for
google?)

:) My firefox plugin to search the intranet (originally one I built myself -
now just the supplied one), means that I occasionally do very strange intranet
searches. (And very strange google searches at points)

------
snprbob86
Clever :-)

The about page suggests that this is a viral marketing scheme for
<http://www.thoughtfarmer.com/> \-- looks interesting.

------
zaidf
_We spent $860,000 rebuilding our intranet..._

That's where you went wrong.

~~~
jrockway
That's one team of Java developers for one year.

Big companies are big, and this kind of money is pocket change, especially
when their Intranet has 300,000 users.

------
emilis_info
Thank you for this link. Brigtened my day. I was an intranet webmaster at a
bank for some time...

